# Flat roof confused! Shoud i be removing old tar ..



## Talos4 (Aug 10, 2006)

If indeed there are many layers of roofing on it. 

Tear it off down to the structural decking. 

Covering an old roof with aluminum coating is just painting it. That type of coating is NOT meant to be a waterproofing solution.

Makes it nice and shiny, that's about it. 



> I want to have the old crap to be removed, and put new roofing. But a couple of companies tell me there is no need for that and they can just do a torch down on top of existing roof. Another company claims that the just do an aluminum coating on top of existing stuff and that would do the job. Both companies claim that it is very uncommon to remove the old stuff and unnecessary.


The key here is YOU want the old roofing removed. AND you should. 

I wouldn't bother contacting either of those companies. (jacklegs) No experience, inadequate equipment, tailight warranty.

IT IS VERY COMMON to remove the existing and in many cases it IS necessary. If the roof has leaked in the past there is moisture trapped in the roofing materials. It won't dry out. EVER. 

A torch over just covers the roof with another layer. And it will only perform as good as the roofing it's covering. If the existing is deteriorated the new layer will fail sooner rather than later. 

As far as cost, it depends. 

Without seeing it it's hard to say.

How much existing roofing is there, Thickness/layers? 
Decking in good/poor shape?
Is it going to be insulated? 
What type materials are going back on.

If this is your home, why would you want cheap?


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

remove old roof.


----------



## switchex (Dec 4, 2006)

thanks all for the reply .. so what does it take to remove the old roof? Do you just pick a corner and try to scrap it off with a scraper or something? Again, i hear different things from different roofers .. one guy told me it will take 3 4 days .. another guy claims he can remove in one day and re-roof the same day .. and one told me they have to use a special machine to scrape strips at a time .. is there really a special machine for this purpose? I doubt it ..

Also, when u talk about decking, Do u mean the 4x8 sheet of plywood? because this old house does not have plywood .. Instead, there are long planks of wood that are sitting on rafters .. is that also called a decking? If any one of them are damaged, do they remove an replace with ply wood or do they replace with planks of wood .. 

I need to know as much as possible before to select a proper roofer who will not rip me off .. 

Thanks again.


----------



## AaronB (Jan 29, 2005)

switchex said:


> thanks all for the reply .. so what does it take to remove the old roof? Do you just pick a corner and try to scrap it off with a scraper or something? Again, i hear different things from different roofers .. one guy told me it will take 3 4 days .. another guy claims he can remove in one day and re-roof the same day .. and one told me they have to use a special machine to scrape strips at a time .. is there really a special machine for this purpose? I doubt it ..
> 
> Also, when u talk about decking, Do u mean the 4x8 sheet of plywood? because this old house does not have plywood .. Instead, there are long planks of wood that are sitting on rafters .. is that also called a decking? If any one of them are damaged, do they remove an replace with ply wood or do they replace with planks of wood ..
> 
> ...


Picking a reputable roofer is THE #1 hardest part for most people. MAinly because there are so many jacklegs out there willing to take your money and run instead of building a long-term roofing kinship.


----------

